# Tools for home, what do you use?



## paintninja (Jul 5, 2014)

I have bought a bit of ryobi gear of late and given it quite a bit of use around the house. 

I have my makita and bosch stuff for work, but i find having a set of tools already in the house saves me running back and forward between the car when im doing stuff at home, i have all my cordless gear ready to go in the shed.

So i've settled on some ryobi stuff for home jobs around the place, ive found the ryobi stuff quite good when you compare the price you pay for it against say the makita stuff.

Do any of you guys use much ryobi stuff, or would you be too ashamed to admit using ryobi gear HA.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nah, us professionals use Festool.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

After using our Festools we will not use any thing else.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a ryobi table saw I'll sell ya for $50


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think a lot of guys pick up Ryobi when they get started, because of the low price. When those tools burn out, they spring for higher quality tools...and never look back. For HO use, they're OK, but not for pros. If you use one for 8 hours, you'll probably spend the next 2-3 hours trying to regain sensation in your hand.

That being said, they made a 1/6-sheet orbital sander that was a sweet tool. At one time, we were running at least 6 of 'em. It has the best paper-clamping system ever (before PSA or H&L was widely available) and it was great for smaller work like face frames, etc. Nobody else had a tool that filled that niche. One by one, they died, so we cannibalized them for part. I think we still have one in operating condition.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I think if your buying tools to stay at home assuming your not always doing something with them at home it may be a good idea. 

Although I couldn't justify spending money on tools that I would have or need anyways I would probably just bring home my work tools at night or get something good quality that I could use at work as well


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A mix of Makita and Milwaukee.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bosch, Porter-Cable, Milwaukee, Makita.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Who works on their own house? :blink:


----------



## paintninja (Jul 5, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> After using our Festools we will not use any thing else.


Out of curiosity mate, i had a look at your facebook page those american style wooden homes there is so much detail in those places 3 story work too.

What would you charge for something like that exterior where you are, looking at it if i came across something like that here which i dont, i think i'd be charging well north of $10,000 just to paint the exterior i think id be between $13 - 15 grand.

Looks like a lot of work. 90% of our houses are low set rendered brick / block. Do the occasional double story weatherboard but no where near as much detail as those places.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Who works on their own house? :blink:


 
me:yes:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been likin Dewalt for a while now.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Who works on their own house? :blink:


those who can't afford us.

like all of us


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Know what you get when you mix a ryobi with a makita? A ninja.:yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> those who can't afford us.
> 
> like all of us


But I have an alternative "arrangement" with the lady who lives here....


----------

